# so i just got back from the endo



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

so i just had my endo appointment and she said there is nothing to be done. the nodule is to small to do a fna on. my levels except for tsh were all normal and my tsh was close to being normal. she said that the neck pain close to my period and all the symptoms were probably pms related and not thyroid. she said my thyroid is so small she was having trouble finding it. she said i could wait 3 months and get the full bloodwork again and in 6 months get another ultrasound but she wasn't worried and it was up to me.

should i wait or should i go for a second opinion, or should i let it go? i'm usually the kind of person to say let me suck it up and wait and see.... let me just say that i don't have symptoms like most do. i feel pretty good except for about a week a month. i'm not sure of the direction i should go.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> so i just had my endo appointment and she said there is nothing to be done. the nodule is to small to do a fna on. my levels except for tsh were all normal and my tsh was close to being normal. she said that the neck pain close to my period and all the symptoms were probably pms related and not thyroid. she said my thyroid is so small she was having trouble finding it. she said i could wait 3 months and get the full bloodwork again and in 6 months get another ultrasound but she wasn't worried and it was up to me.
> 
> should i wait or should i go for a second opinion, or should i let it go? i'm usually the kind of person to say let me suck it up and wait and see.... let me just say that i don't have symptoms like most do. i feel pretty good except for about a week a month. i'm not sure of the direction i should go.


Oh, for Pete's sakes!! Of course she is not worried. It's not her that is ill. Please find another doctor and get a second opinion.

Since you started a new thread, I need your TSH and other numbers again.

Sadly, I don't have time to go through all the posts looking for them.

Sending hugs.......................


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree with Andros. I feel those were ridiculous answers on the doctor's part. Get a second opinion if you can.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> so i just had my endo appointment and she said there is nothing to be done. the nodule is to small to do a fna on. my levels except for tsh were all normal and my tsh was close to being normal. she said that the neck pain close to my period and all the symptoms were probably pms related and not thyroid. she said my thyroid is so small she was having trouble finding it. she said i could wait 3 months and get the full bloodwork again and in 6 months get another ultrasound but she wasn't worried and it was up to me.
> 
> should i wait or should i go for a second opinion, or should i let it go? i'm usually the kind of person to say let me suck it up and wait and see.... let me just say that i don't have symptoms like most do. i feel pretty good except for about a week a month. i'm not sure of the direction i should go.


By the way, ultra-sound does not pick up all nodules depending on size, location and the expertise of whomever is doing the ultra-sound. I advise a radioactive uptake scan. We need to be sure you don't have cancer.

What really gets to me is that was a female talking to you that way. A thump on the head to her. Condescending if you ask me. Sorry, but I do get miffed at this stuff. That is why I am out here advocating.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

10/9/09
TSH- 4.94(range .40-4.5)

10/14/09
TSH-3.43(range .40-4.5)
T4 free-.9(range .8-1.8)
T3 uptake29(range 22-35)
T3 total142(range 97-219)

she said they go with the tsh range being .5-3.75 or so....

oh also she said in her opinion finding the nodule was a fluke. she said since nodules are normal finding it was no biggy

i just made an appointment for a week from this monday with a new doc


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> 10/9/09
> TSH- 4.94(range .40-4.5)
> 
> 10/14/09
> ...


As I have mentioned, w/ a TPO like that, TSH should be suppressed to keep the antibodies quiet. Also, AACE recommends that the range for TSH be 0.3 to 3.0.

Boy, that Free T4 is in the basement. You must be exhausted and ever so lethargic? Something definitely is afoot.

Nodules are not normal in a thyroid. Here is info..........

Please read as you need to advocate for yourself..............

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/thyroid-nodules/DS00491/DSECTION=causes

I am very relieved that you are seeing another doctor on 11/30 is it? You go, girl.


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, are you tired???? How are you feeling in general? I hope you can get to a doctor who can give you some answers.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

it's mixed. when i'm not feeling well that 1 week or so a month. forget it i can sleep like there is no tomorrow. i will sleep 10 hours then get up and go sleep 3 more on the couch. most nights if i don't get 8 hours i'm done. i have been sleeping for about 10 on most nights. in bed around midnight and up between 930 and 10(if the dog allows this) but there are nights like this friday i work late then early the next morning so i am looking at only about 4 hours of sleep. it amazes me people survive on this. hahaha...i'm not lethargic but during the one week a month i'd say i am not myself. she said pms what do i know...i've been on the pill for 10 years until 6 months ago.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

so i went to a different endo this morning....he was very nice. he said the nodule is to small to biopsy at this point which we knew already. and in 6 months they will do an ultrasound to check the size. as for the thyroid levels. he says yes they are off slightly. he drew blood again is will recheck all the levels plus vitamin d and diabetes(family history) he gave me a prescriptions for synthroid 25mg and if i don't hear from him in a day or 2 go ahead and start taking. he only will call if my levels are back down...tsh of about 1 he said. i go back in 6 weeks because he wants to monitor my levels closely to make sure they don't drop to much on the synthroid. he said this may resolve my feeling like crap or not....but at least he's trying to resolve it....if it does not then i probably
have to go back on birth control pills.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> so i went to a different endo this morning....he was very nice. he said the nodule is to small to biopsy at this point which we knew already. and in 6 months they will do an ultrasound to check the size. as for the thyroid levels. he says yes they are off slightly. he drew blood again is will recheck all the levels plus vitamin d and diabetes(family history) he gave me a prescriptions for synthroid 25mg and if i don't hear from him in a day or 2 go ahead and start taking. he only will call if my levels are back down...tsh of about 1 he said. i go back in 6 weeks because he wants to monitor my levels closely to make sure they don't drop to much on the synthroid. he said this may resolve my feeling like crap or not....but at least he's trying to resolve it....if it does not then i probably
> have to go back on birth control pills.


You know what? You have found a great doc! I am so happy to hear this. He is thinking outside the box and is willing to "try" you on Synthroid to see if you feel better. Whoooooooooooopee!! Also good about the frequent labs. He is on top of it.

I think you can take a deep breath and rest easy. Thank you so much for letting us hear from you and keeping us up to date.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

so i'm curious how long will it take to see results from synthroid...if i see them...a couple of weeks?

also the doc called and said to take the synthroid, he got my levels back(i'll find them out when i go next time) but my tsh was normal but high side of normal.

i understand your tsh goes up and down but any idea why it would be high...then back to the high side of normal? or is it just the way the body works?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> so i'm curious how long will it take to see results from synthroid...if i see them...a couple of weeks?
> 
> also the doc called and said to take the synthroid, he got my levels back(i'll find them out when i go next time) but my tsh was normal but high side of normal.
> 
> i understand your tsh goes up and down but any idea why it would be high...then back to the high side of normal? or is it just the way the body works?


When your thyroid is ill, it has a tendency to "sputter" meaning that it is not releasing hormone in a steady and consistant manner.

It takes about 8 weeks for the Synthroid (T4) to build up in your system at which point you should be seeing your doctor for labs and every 8 weeks thereafter to continue the titration process until you feel well (euthyroid.)


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

so a week from today i go back for my 6 week checkup after starting synthroid. the good news i have felt good. not one bit of neck pain. this week was the big test as i usually get the pain right around pms time. fun huh? i do have two concerns to bring up to him. 1-i seem to be gaining weight. odd? i've been going to the gym 3-4 times a week religiously for 6 weeks, doing only cardio but doing over 40 minutes of it. 2 -when i was on birth control pills i had break through bleeding allll the time. so i'm off the pill and this month i had what would(if i was on the pill) be considered break through bleeding. so why would this happen all of a sudden?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> so a week from today i go back for my 6 week checkup after starting synthroid. the good news i have felt good. not one bit of neck pain. this week was the big test as i usually get the pain right around pms time. fun huh? i do have two concerns to bring up to him. 1-i seem to be gaining weight. odd? i've been going to the gym 3-4 times a week religiously for 6 weeks, doing only cardio but doing over 40 minutes of it. 2 -when i was on birth control pills i had break through bleeding allll the time. so i'm off the pill and this month i had what would(if i was on the pill) be considered break through bleeding. so why would this happen all of a sudden?


I would conjecture that it takes a few months for the body to self-regulate after having been on HRT. I am glad you are off of it though.

Would you think you are gaining because you have edema? You seem to imply that there have been no changes to your diet and you are consistant w/ your cardio? Good for you on the cardio.

Hopefully, doc will run TSH, Free T4 and Free T3 so we will know where you stand; especially now that you are no longer on HRT. It is a change to the system and the above are hormones too so they may be reacting temporarily. Stay the course.

Please let us know what your doc has to say.

Sending hugs,


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

there has been no change in my diet and if anything i have gotten better at what i eat. i am gonna try and cut back on my diet coke intake. it's my weakness. i am just plain ole gaining weight i can feel it. i'm not a heavy person naturally and when i was younger was a twig from being a gymnast.

in terms of the birth control pills i went off them in june 09 so things should be back to normal now...

oh well questions to ask....maybe i'm just getting plain ole tubby


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> there has been no change in my diet and if anything i have gotten better at what i eat. i am gonna try and cut back on my diet coke intake. it's my weakness. i am just plain ole gaining weight i can feel it. i'm not a heavy person naturally and when i was younger was a twig from being a gymnast.
> 
> in terms of the birth control pills i went off them in june 09 so things should be back to normal now...
> 
> oh well questions to ask....maybe i'm just getting plain ole tubby


Have you had your glucose checked? You might be insulin resistant which could cause weight gain. Artificial sweeteners act on the pancreas in the same manner as sugar does. Believe that or not.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i was tested for diabetes on my last endo visit due to my dad and aunt being diabetic. he called and said all was well in that area. i have gone 24 hours without diet coke. now i haven't been able to cut out all artificial sweeteners but i'm tryingarty0006: i had iced tea today that i put stuff in(blue packets of sugar hahahaha) but i'm working on it. plus i did 45 minutes on the arc trainer today plus abs! friday i may have to do less cardio and mix in some weights...my legs were tired today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> i was tested for diabetes on my last endo visit due to my dad and aunt being diabetic. he called and said all was well in that area. i have gone 24 hours without diet coke. now i haven't been able to cut out all artificial sweeteners but i'm tryingarty0006: i had iced tea today that i put stuff in(blue packets of sugar hahahaha) but i'm working on it. plus i did 45 minutes on the arc trainer today plus abs! friday i may have to do less cardio and mix in some weights...my legs were tired today.


You are better off w/ a wee bit of honey in your tea and other beverages. If your glucose was at the top of the range, that could indicate insulin resistance and I am very very glad that you do not have diabetes.

Awesome workout; you go GF!! Hubba, hubba. I am a gym rat myself. Love it!


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i will ask him what my numbers were when i go on monday


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> i will ask him what my numbers were when i go on monday


Good deal; I am very interested. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------

